# How to convert static website into dynamic website??



## yomanabhi (May 9, 2011)

Hey, my friend's Dad have a business static website, he made this site by a web programmer.
He want to change web contents that why he have to  convert static website into dynamic site.
And programmer wants 15K for changing.
Is there is way to change website myself??
Thanks in Advance


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2011)

If you have little bit knowledge of the language which that web programmer used and database you can do it.

If it's in PHP + MySQL and you know both of them little bit, use any CMS like Joomla, Drupal etc. to make it dynamic.


----------



## Whistler81 (May 9, 2011)

I suggest you first ascertain whether you need a dynamic website or not in the first place. Give us the url. As stated above you need PHP/MySQL to recreate it in to dynamic. Check out w3schools.com for the PHP tutorials. Be aware these are just to give you an idea of PHP programing. After you complete that goon to MySQL. Hope this helps.

You can also create dynamic websites using Javascript but also if you are an _enterprising fellow_ you can try taming WebJS to give you the dynamic version of your site. Hey if you figure out how to use it and get the desired result then let m know how to use it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 10, 2011)

Well, I guess by dynamic he means, he can add content or add pages anytime without the involvement of any web developer and paying him everytime.

@OP Please clear it.


----------



## satyamy (May 10, 2011)

their is no readymade software type thing to convert website from static to dynamic 

u need to have a knowledge of programming language & database
eg : PHP + MySQL
than u can make the dynamic website yourself as per your need


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> Hey, my friend's Dad have a business static website, he made this site by a web programmer.
> He want to change web contents that why he have to  convert static website into dynamic site.
> And programmer wants 15K for changing.
> Is there is way to change website myself??
> Thanks in Advance



for static to dynamic I suggest for ASP.NET


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 10, 2011)

^^ +1

@OP what lang is the site coded ?? what langs do you know ??


----------



## satyamy (May 10, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> for static to dynamic I suggest for ASP.NET



+1 for Asp.net


----------



## abhidev (May 10, 2011)

PHP would be much more faster wrt dev time....also mysql can be used easily and both are open source.


----------



## yomanabhi (May 13, 2011)

hey i don't any of these languages i only know HTML an java. And that site is also not created by me. I just wanna know person demanding 15K for converting it is OK amount. and in which language i should tell him to convert?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> hey i don't any of these languages i only know HTML an java. And that site is also not created by me. I just wanna know person demanding 15K for converting it is OK amount. and in which language i should tell him to convert?



As  can see 3 poeple agree on using ASP.NET.now its your choice.

is 15K demand for using any language????


----------



## abhidev (May 13, 2011)

if you know java then you can work it urself...


----------



## satyamy (May 13, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> hey i don't any of these languages i only know HTML an java. And that site is also not created by me. I just wanna know person demanding 15K for converting it is OK amount. and in which language i should tell him to convert?



if u know HTML than probably u know Javascript and not Java

and charges depends of Web Designer's quality of work 
i think 15K is ok for creating dynamic site

Both Asp.Net & PHP is fine
but for Asp.net u need to have Windows Hosting, which come little costlier
for PHP you can enjoy in Linux Hosting which comparatively comes at lesser cost

so make your budget & decide 

btw i personally prefer ASP.NET


----------



## Whistler81 (May 16, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, I guess by dynamic he means, he can add content or add pages anytime without the involvement of any web developer and paying him every time.
> 
> @OP Please clear it.



If this is the case then,try this-
1. tell your friends dad to get the Login details of Hosting( the name of the Hosting company, user id, password, ftp login details),
2. then you install Adobe Dreamweaver CS5 or any WYSIWYG editor 
3. download the entire website to your computer via FTP using Dreamweaver's inbuilt FTP extension or say FileZilla
4. Make the necessary changes to the site and then Sync it back up to the server.

No prograing needed. You said that you know HTML that should do just fine.

Why aren't you providing the URL ?


----------



## yomanabhi (May 18, 2011)

Whistler81 said:


> If this is the case then,try this-
> 1. tell your friends dad to get the Login details of Hosting( the name of the Hosting company, user id, password, ftp login details),
> 2. then you install Adobe Dreamweaver CS5 or any WYSIWYG editor
> 3. download the entire website to your computer via FTP using Dreamweaver's inbuilt FTP extension or say FileZilla
> ...


 Thanks dude, still there one problem do u know how to sync it back up to server??  and url of site is www.sakoonhomes.com.au


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2011)

Or use any CMS and give the login to your uncle or whoever. He can edit it in a simple web interface whenever he wants to. You don't need to break your head much,


----------



## yomanabhi (May 19, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Or use any CMS and give the login to your uncle or whoever. He can edit it in a simple web interface whenever he wants to. You don't need to break your head much,



in cpanel i can't find any edit option bcoz this is static website


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

lol. CMS = Content Management System. Upload a CMS like joomla, and configure and you are good to go. If not, the open File Manager, select file and click Edit on top nav menu.


----------



## nishantve1 (May 19, 2011)

Give me 3k-5k I will do it for ya


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

^^ 

@OP
Better deal i guess, You ask him to do the site with CMS and after that, you don't need to go to Control Panel, even to change contents.


----------



## amitava82 (May 19, 2011)

I'll do it free!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

^^  LMAO

Now @OP, Choose wisely..........


----------



## Whistler81 (May 23, 2011)

My advise is NOT to use a CMS. You just don't need it. If you are interested in doing ti my way then, contact me @ Fb/Whistler.81 one reason, Facebook is like my desktop and I hardly log in to this Forum. And about your syncing it back up tot the server querry you get two buttons Put and Down down represented by arrows thick uploads and downloads respectively.

another thing, you need to change the background color of the site black is so not a good color. As from my research the domain and hosting is at Domain name registration, web hosting and more | Netregistry registered by some Rakesh Palta.


----------

